# Textos,  Ensayos, Recuerdos y otras Bagatelas



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Soy novato. Me apasiona la electrónica y me apasiona porque es un reto a mi inteligencia, porque es un desafío a mi lógica. Porque me entretiene y me satisface. 

Sin embargo, leo y escribo. Leo para conocerlo todo y escribo para liberarme. No me importa que no me lean, ni que no compartan mis opiniones, porque yo no soy como todos y no aspiro a que todos sean como yo, porque entonces este mundo sería tétrico, aburrido y vacío, como yo. 

Abro esta sección para todos aquellos que embriagados con la ley de Ohm y saturados de Kirkoff , diodos, acopladores, varistores,  resistencias y demás, quieran cambiar por unos momentos el cautín  por el teclado y plasmar sus pensamientos o lecturas en este cajón de los recuerdos.  

Como es la lógica costumbre, empiezo yo.

Desempolvando la vetusta biblioteca y hojeando viejos libros, tropecé con un impreso titulado La Actitud Mental Positiva, Un camino hacia el éxito de Napoleón Hill y W. Clement Stone. Los autores narran la experiencia de cierto personaje de color que en alguna oportunidad recibió esta observación de su anciano padre: *“No tendríamos que ser pobres. Y que nunca te oiga decir que somos pobres por la voluntad de Dios. Somos pobres… No por culpa de Dios. Somos pobres porque tu papá nunca tuvo el deseo de ser rico. Nadie en nuestra familia ha tenido jamás el de ser otra cosa.” *

Moraleja: 

La situación que vivimos, la vivimos porque no deseamos vivir de otra manera


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 23, 2011)

Me gusta tu idea, hace algún tiempo estuve leyendo un libro titulado *"Como mandar la gente al ca....jo en 10 fáciles lecciones"*, a primera vista el líbro parecería motivar a la gente a convertirse en seres disociales, pero lejos de eso en realidad enseña a relacionarnos con gente que se parezca a nosotros, no perder el tiempo tratando de ganar la aprobación de los demás en menoscabo de nuestros principios, exigir respeto, entre otras cosas, todo por lograr una mejor calidad de vida.  Las lecciones en resumen son:
1) Establezca lista de prioridades
2) Ponga límites
3) Instale sistema de detección de señales
4) Adiós a la aprobación: Desprogramando
5) Bajar los niveles de tolerancia
6) No se deje intimidar
7) Evolucione, cuidado con la costumbre
8) Mantenga la elegancia
9) Seleccione estímulos: Ignore lo inútil
10) Escoja su tipo de soledad y disfrútela
No lo terminé de leer pero lo poco que leí me ha ayudado mucho, antes me la pasaba frustrada, pensando en complacer las necesidades ajenas, muchas veces esforzándome, haciendo lo que otro debería, me tomaban por tonta y me usaban, y he cambiado mucho eso, ya ando más tranquila y sin preocuparle si le caigo mal a alguien sin haberle hecho nada, después de todo no puedo caerle bien a todo el mundo.


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Estimada SP-27 un cordial saludo. Me agrada saber que mi inquietud obtiene respuesta. No para sentir que caigo bien, sino para estar seguro de que existen personas que desean vivir de acuerdo con su ideales y principios, no importa que llueva o el mundo se caiga a pedazos.

Somos vecinos, espero poder compartir opiniones contigo y gracias a la electrónica que nos ha puesto mente a mente.

Reitero mi saludo.


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Se que todo no puede ser darle y darle al estudio y a los experimentos, también hay que darle rienda suelta a la frustración. Eso de consultar y consultar, recopilar información y leer una y otra vez sin encontrar una salida a una duda lo deja a uno con el ánimo por el suelo y con deseos de tirarlo todo por la borda. Uno como principiante o como nuevón necesita exponer sus ideas por absurdas que sean ante otras personas sin la preocupación de que lo borren del mapa o lo manden a ver si la marrana ya puso. No es que me haya pasado a mí, pero recorriendo todo cuanto hueco se puede recorrer en las horas de insomnio se entera uno de casos que si a uno le ocurriera, quién sabe cómo reaccionaría. 

Por el momento les digo que soy de edad avanzada pero no por eso de ideas cortas. Como nuevón en esta disciplina cometo muchos errores y meto las patas frecuentemente y también hago preguntas estúpidas, pero es una forma de aprender a preguntar. Porque la única forma como uno aprende es embarrándola, no solo una vez, sino dos o tres o más. Ese cuento de que hay manauales para aprender a preguntar correctamente yo no me lo trago, o es que todos nacimos aprendidos? Que meta el dedo en las teclas aquel que haya nacido instruido y digite en este sitio las palabra *YO*. Así como aquel que se atrevió a escribir ese tutorial tuvo que aprender a preguntar, pues nosotros también podemos recorrer el mismo camino y escribir nuestro propio tutorial. 

No desconozco las razones de la Administración y el grupo de Moderadores  para establecer ese criterio y por lo tanto ni les critico ni les reprocho y me disculpo ante ellos. Su intención se acomoda a las exigencias del orden y prontitud. Y eso esta bien. Qué fenómeno sería que también haya un espacio para que aprendamos a redactar las preguntas lo más correctamente posible sin recurrir a sofisticados manuales y así facilitar nuestra participación en el foro general de Electrónica y, por ende, la labor de los Moderadores.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2011)

Buenas que tal, con permiso pemitanme sumarme, ya somos tres, ya llegaran más, No soy novato pero conozco lo que se subre al no conocer y querer empezar a hacerlo, tambien he tenido experiencias similares a la SP-27....
Hay ciertas formalidades, pero estas no deben borrar la identidad de cada uno
No cambiaremos al mundo, pero no nos hareos a el, debemos tener una identidad proppia..

Como dijo SP-27 no podemos caerles bien a todos, pero lo importante ya no es preocuaprnos por a quien no le caimos bien, al buscar nuestra identidad tambien encontraremos nuestros pares, personas con las cual nos identificaremos  y tal vez logremos una amistad....

Cuando muy joven, solia mi padre enviarme a averiguar cosas y precios, yo iva muy educado, pero me trataban muy mal, y eso me intimidava, y eso mismo era cada vez peor y empece a observar, porque esas mismas peronas a otros la trataban diferente, analice diferentes situciaiones y llegue a la conclusión de que era yo el problema.
Las personas que no eran como yo se guian por otras cosas y por lo tanto yo les parecia tal vez muy poca cosa.
Asi que undia decidi poner en práctica algo que jamás habia echo, actuar de otra forma, ya habia estudiado todos los aspectos y estando en la calle tome aire un par de veces y me lance, Al entrar en lugar de abrir la puerta muy suavemente como solia, la abri diferente, sin ser torpe pero con aire deciddio, entre de una sin vacilar, con otra mirada, mire a todos y elegi a uno en lugar de ver quie de lástima  me atendia y le dije "Necestio el precio  de esto y aquello... pero lo dije con mucha firmeza con mucha energia, casi en forma imperativa, le ordene que me diera los precios y todo lo que neceistaba, el dependiente en cuestion, era el que peor trataba a los timoratos era de mal carácter, pero esa tarde corrio y me dio todo lo quel e pedi con una amabilidad y solicitud que nunca le habia visto, cuando temrime al decirme "¿algo más?" por hoy nada más di me dia vuelta y me retire de la misma forma que entre, ya en la calle tuve que recuperarme.... A partir de alli comenzo mi cambio y el decir yo soy yo y el que me quiere aceptar como soy que lo haga y el que no aya el ....

Por otro lado Arteayudas, la edad es algo relativo depende como tu te sientas, hay gente que llega a cierta edad y ya no queiee hacer nada porque cree que no puede y no se da cuenta que limita su propia vida, cuando escucho en cierto sentido yo no voy a cambiar soy como soy, tabien me parece un ser entregado, si bien dije que trato que me acepten como soy  peo tambien tengo que ser capaz de reconocer mis errors y mejorar para ser mejor persona y sentimrme mejor yo, ser capaz de evolucionar es lo que te hace sentir vivo de igual modo aprender cosas nuevas como la elcectrónica que tiene sus bemoles pero la satisfacción a cada acierto quien te la quita? Cuando algo no sale se nos plantea un desafio que aceptamos y en esa lucha aprendemos cosas cuando logramos el exito algo ha cambiado, hay conocimiento incorporado y por sobre todo una actitud positiva, que nos hace crecer como seres, como personas hemos evolcuionado, hemos alcanzado nuevos niveles  y es lo que nos hace sentir que estamos vivos y sentirmos la necesidad de ir por más, sentimos que podemos y eso hace que de apoco saquemos capacidades enterradas que tal vez ni siquiera sabiamos que teniamos....

Vamos por más entonces.....


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 23, 2011)

No se trata de perder la identidad panda, sino de no dejar que se aprovechen de uno por ser el "tonto" que ayuda a todos, aquí hay muchos que quieren ser más "vivos" que los demás y fingen ser tus amigos pero por dentro piensan "ese tonto hace todo lo que pido", me pasó con mucha gente.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> No se trata de perder la identidad panda, sino de no dejar que se aprovechen de uno por ser el "tonto" que ayuda a todos, aquí hay muchos que quieren ser más "vivos" que los demás y fingen ser tus amigos pero por dentro piensan "ese tonto hace todo lo que pido", me pasó con mucha gente.



Perdón me debo haber expresado mal, ya me fijo en lo que puse y lo corregire, ya que presisamente a eso me referia a forjar un identidad, cuando uno tiene identidad y es conciente de ella te respetan, lo que te paso a ti o ami era porque aún no la teniamos definida, cuando logramos pensar en que queremos sin estar al pendiente de los otros, es alli cuando sabemos que queremos y hacia donde queremos ir, es cuando pierde importancia el que diran, sin caer en los extremos pero mantenieno un pensamiento coherente, es cuando uno con libertad y sin culpa puede expresar lo que siente y o piensa,.
Sin identidad somo masa, nos manejan, con identidad propia podemos asumir posturas y también si nos damos cuenta que erramos el camino, nos permite dar marcha atras y cambiar y no seguir por donde no de debe porque otros nos marcan el camino.

En todos lados hay gente que busca el mínimo esfuerzo y quieren a costilla nuestra hacer la suya, pero cuando el yo esta bien definido nada nos cuesta poner distancia o en su lugar a tales individuos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 23, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Me gusta tu idea, hace algún tiempo estuve leyendo un libro titulado *"Como mandar la gente al ca....jo en 10 fáciles lecciones"*, a primera vista el líbro parecería motivar a la gente a convertirse en seres disociales, pero lejos de eso en realidad enseña a relacionarnos con gente que se parezca a nosotros, no perder el tiempo tratando de ganar la aprobación de los demás en menoscabo de nuestros principios, exigir respeto, entre otras cosas, todo por lograr una mejor calidad de vida.  Las lecciones en resumen son:
> 1) Establezca lista de prioridades
> 2) Ponga límites
> 3) Instale sistema de detección de señales
> ...


Ese libro debe ser interesante  ...nunca lo he leído pero parece que lo tuviera metido en la sangre   . No lo habré escrito yo en alguna otra vida?


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

*"Ser o no ser"* dijo por ahi un loco que nunca se dejo arrastrar por el criterio ajeno.
Bienvenido Pandacba, gracias por participar.

Ezavalla, bienvenido, gracias por unirte al grupo.  Y sí, tienes cara de ser tu.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 23, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ese libro debe ser interesante  ...nunca lo he leído pero parece que lo tuviera metido en la sangre   . No lo habré escrito yo en alguna otra vida?



 Quizá, si te llamabas César Landaeta, aunque tendrían que existir ambos al mismo tiempo, el libro es del 2005


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2011)

Procura estar poseído por una ingenua santidad de espíritu.

Eres un genio, siempre.

Autor-realizador del cine terrestre financiado por los ángeles del Paraíso.

Describe las inenarrables visiones del ser.

No te emborraches nunca fuera de casa.

Lo que sientas encontrará por sí solo su estilo.

Dedica más tiempo a la poesía, pero sólo a lo que es en esencia.

Cree en las santas apariencias de la vida.

Traduce constantemente la historia real del mundo a monólogo interior.

Sé, como Proust, un fanático del tiempo.

Escribe para que todo el mundo sepa cómo piensas.

No pienses con palabras, sino con imágenes.

Escribe para ti mismo, recogido, asombrado.

Dirígete desde el centro a la orilla, nada en el mar del lenguaje.

Descubre el raudal todavía inédito que hay en tu espíritu.

Enamórate de tu existencia.

Libretas secretas garabateadas y páginas frenéticas mecanografiadas para tu exclusivo placer.

Acoge todo signo, ábrete, escucha.

Respira, respira tan fuerte como puedas.

Equilibra tus complejos literarios, gramaticales y sintácticos.

Vive tu memoria y asómbrate.

Acepta perderlo todo.


(Jack Kerouac,
de _Credo y Técnica de la prosa moderna_)​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 23, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Quizá, si te llamabas César Landaeta, *aunque tendrían que existir ambos al mismo tiempo*, el libro es del 2005


<off-topic>
_*Ambos al mismo tiempo*_....hummmmm...  ....eso sí es interesante ...podría darse en diferentes universos paralelos (o para-lelos )
</off-topic>



			
				arteayudas dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla, bienvenido, gracias por unirte al grupo.


Gracias por la bienvenida!!!!


			
				arteayudas dijo:
			
		

> Y sí, tienes cara de ser tu.


   Que de qué?????


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2011)

Helminto, buena cosa que estes con nostros. Genial tu aporte. Quedará grabado en la historia de este espacio.

Ezavalla, autor del libro de tu vida, puesto que lo llevas en la sangre.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2011)

ya no se quien lo dijo de tantas veces que lo he escuchado, pero "todo texto es autobiografico"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 23, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Ezavalla, autor del libro de tu vida, puesto que lo llevas en la sangre.


Ahhh...ahora sí! Debe ser por la hora (o por la cerveza ) que me cuesta entender las cosas....
Mejor me voy a dormir y mañana sigo....HIC! HIC!

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Se que todo no puede ser darle y darle al estudio y a los experimentos, también hay que darle rienda suelta a la frustración. Eso de consultar y consultar, recopilar información y leer una y otra vez sin encontrar una salida a una duda lo deja a uno con el ánimo por el suelo y con deseos de tirarlo todo por la borda. Uno como principiante o como nuevón necesita exponer sus ideas por absurdas que sean ante otras personas sin la preocupación de que lo borren del mapa o lo manden a ver si la marrana ya puso. No es que me haya pasado a mí, pero recorriendo todo cuanto hueco se puede recorrer en las horas de insomnio se entera uno de casos que si a uno le ocurriera, quién sabe cómo reaccionaría.
> 
> Por el momento les digo que soy de edad avanzada pero no por eso de ideas cortas. Como nuevón en esta disciplina cometo muchos errores y meto las patas frecuentemente y también hago preguntas estúpidas, pero es una forma de aprender a preguntar. Porque la única forma como uno aprende es embarrándola, no solo una vez, sino dos o tres o más. Ese cuento de que hay manauales para aprender a preguntar correctamente yo no me lo trago, o es que todos nacimos aprendidos? Que meta el dedo en las teclas aquel que haya nacido instruido y digite en este sitio las palabra *YO*. Así como aquel que se atrevió a escribir ese tutorial tuvo que aprender a preguntar, pues nosotros también podemos recorrer el mismo camino y escribir nuestro propio tutorial.
> 
> ...



Si bien no lo presentas como  un reclamo, más bien como una necesidad, pero que es real, que que empieza, en cualquier actividad que sea, no todos lo hacen de la misma manera, algunos les cuesta más, otros parecieran haber estado todo el tiempo en eso....

Pero si es necesario como tu lo planteas de ser escuchado desde ese plano del novato del nuevo que accede a un mundo donde todo es novedoso, no para quien ya esta ducho en el tema y para ello me permito plantear un paralelo que ocurre con las distintas generaciones y ocurre algo similar....

El adolescente actua de una forma a veces extraña, para el padre o la madre a veces sus preocupaciones son pavadas, claro pavadas para quien paso esa etapa y la supero y quedo atrás tan atrás que se olvida de lo que se siente en dichas circuntancias y en lugar de ponerse en el plano de la edad de su hijo lo mira desde su edad de adulto...


Eso salvando ciertas distancia ocurre con el novato y quienes ya pasaron hacer rato por esa situación tanto que a veces ni se acuerdan y ven ciertas preguntas como imposible que alguién pregunte determinadas cosas, pero lo hace precisamente desde ese desconcoimiento, porque si conociera es obvio que no preguntaria, y hay veces que esa persona se siente mal porque nadie responde su pregunta, y si se enoja aparece el que sabe y lo tata de una forma despreciable a veces, pero no se pone en la piel del otro, donde hasta tal vez se siente que lo discriminan porque no entiende porque a otros le responden su pregunta y a el no, más alla que alla mil razones para hacerlo  o no, 

Una breve anecdota en un lugar donde alguién pregunto una barrasabasada, y el que estaba para enseñar practicametne lo humillo porque consideraba que hasta el más idiota no lo preguntaria, pero asiesto a pasar por ese lugar, una persona que lo conocia como la palma de su mano, irrumpio en el recinto y con mirada severa se dirigio a quien habia hablado y le digo ya te has olvidado que eras menos que ese idiota del que hablas......

Y le dijo que te ha pasado en la vida que te ha echo tan egoista, cuando exasperabas a tus educadores con preguntas de todo calibre y siempre encontraste gente dispuesta a dar una respuesta, pero que yo recuerde nadie te trato de idiota o te tijo que molestabas preguntando, o que era una tonteria, o que ya deberias saberlo.....

Por que no das un poco de lo que te dieron? si nosotros hubieramos actuado como tu hoy, no estarias presisamente en este lugar.....

Creiamos que valia la pena tanto esfuerzo, que tu haria lo mismo por tu prójimo, pero veo con gran tristeza que nos equivocamos feo contigo...
Tras decir eso se dirigio a los demás y les digo la hora ha terminado y al joven que era interpelado de mala manera le dijo "a mi oficina veremos que se puede hacer por UD"

y aquel hombre se quedo solo en aquel lugar, nadie le saludo al salir.

Hay personas que no dan nada y lo peor es que son los que le dieron todo en la vida parece ser que aquellos que dan todo son los que no recibieon nada...... porque tal vez sea son los que aprendieron a ponerse en los zapatos de su prójio y caminar con el...


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

*"El día que me saquen de mis cabales y tenga que recurrir a la violencia (…)  va a ser la gota que colmó el vaso.  El vaso drena, drena, drena, hasta que se llena. Y rebalsa. Ya es tarde.

La violencia no sirve de nada, ni siquiera para educar a un chico. Ni a un loco. Ni a nadie.  Obviamente pienso (…) que la violencia verbal es mucho más dañina que la física."*

                                                                                (Tomado del tema Diodo Mental)

La juventud es impulsiva, eso no se puede negar. Negar que uno llega a una edad en que todo le salpica es negar que cuando sale el sol viene el día. Empieza uno a llenarse de pelos por todas partes y eso le excita. Eso le pasa al gallito cuando empiezan a escocerle  las espuelitas y lanza su primer destemplado canto. De ahí en adelante picotazo va y picotazo viene y el gallinero se alborota. Claro, esta reclamando territorio propio. Así es uno y así es la vida. 

Pero entonces el tiempo y el medio se encargan de ir acomodándolo a uno en el sitio que le corresponde. Muchas veces en esa desenfrenada carrera que uno emprende, buscando su sitio, tropieza con puños fuertes o uno mismo se da contra el mundo. Uno es entonces responsable de lo que le ocurra. Todos sabemos que los viejos siempre están encima con consejos o con regaños o con la correa tratando de indicarle el camino, pero la adrenalina por un lado y las gónadas por el otro obstaculizan ese esfuerzo y a la final queda uno contra todos.

Pero eso es la naturaleza humana. Qué le vamos a hacer. Sólo el intelecto se interpone en ese desenfrenado rodar y rodar cuesta abajo hasta que se logra asir una raiz que asoma por una grieta del barranco y entonces se recupera el camino. Ahí estamos nosotros ahora. La inteligencia nos guía y, conociendo los errores podemos escoger la ruta correcta.   Muy bruto el que se vaya en contra de la razón.

Es en este campo donde la religión juega un papel predominante. La religión en el sentido de reconocer que dentro de nosotros hay algo que nos impulsa a no caer más bajo (la conciencia), a aceptar que solos no podemos hacer nada (la solidaridad) y a percatarnos de que no seríamos nadie sin el concurso de los demás, lo cual nos impulsa a ser tolerantes, a aceptar que nos equivocamos y a permitir que nos corrijan. 

Nuestro mayor error en la vida es no aceptar la corrección. Y la vida nos corrige a diario. *La peor violencia es la que se ejerce sobre uno mismo. *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2011)

que tema espinoso ,soy medio inocente y mucho no me doy cuentas de las cosas ,


> No se trata de perder la identidad panda, sino de no dejar que se aprovechen de uno por ser el "tonto" que ayuda a todos, aquí hay muchos que quieren ser más "vivos" que los demás y fingen ser tus amigos pero por dentro piensan "ese tonto hace todo lo que pido", me pasó con mucha gente.


la verdad nunca me paso o al menos no me di cuenta,
me siento  bien ,no perdi nunca mi identidad ,no me senti  usado nunca .
hum  por ay el panda escribio 


> Una breve anecdota en un lugar donde alguién pregunto una barrasabasada, y el que estaba para enseñar practicametne lo humillo porque consideraba que hasta el más idiota no lo preguntaria, pero asiesto a pasar por ese lugar, una persona que lo conocia como la palma de su mano, irrumpio en el recinto y con mirada severa se dirigio a quien habia hablado y le digo ya te has olvidado que eras menos que ese idiota del que hablas......


no tengo ese problema yo pregunto siempre por mas tonta que parezca la pregunta ,ya me conocen como soy ,no me enojo casi nunca

digan lo que digan ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ eso es porque soy rey juas   juas


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Bienvenido, Monarca, gracias por participar.

Saludos.


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Todos somos medio inocentes, Monarca. Ese es el problema. Nosotros mismos nos violentamos y ni nos enteramos. "Las cosas no son mal dichas sino mal interpretadas", es a eso a lo que hay que atender.

Saludos

-----------------------
*Y para la cabeza, ¿qué hay?*
Pues nada más y nada menos que la Mnemotecnia.
A la memoria tenemos que reforzarla. Nosotros que queremos dedicarnos a este cuento de la electrónica tenemos que adiestrarla y nada mejor que los recursos mnemotécnicos. Por ejemplo este para recordar el orden de los planetas del sistema solar. Me lo enseñaron cuando estaba en la primaria hace hijuemil años:
*Marjusa no es merveti ni uraneplu
*

Y este otro, para recordar marcas de aceites:

*Texaco* esta noche? 
- A *Shell* qué? 
- A *Mobiloil*.   
- No porque tengo *Esso*.
-Ah, entonces me voy a tener que *Castrol *


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 25, 2011)

Quiero aclarar que cuando dije que se aprovechaban de mi buena fe, y dije "aquí", me refería a ubicación física real y no al foro.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Quiero aclarar que cuando dije que se aprovechaban de mi buena fe, y dije "aquí", me refería a ubicación física real y no al foro.



Tal como lo dices, al menos yo lo entendi asi
Por aqui hay casos que son cantados y otros que bueno el beneficio de la duda los asiste, ya que al no ver a la persona no escuchar su timbre de voz etc, ya que la fria letra, nos priva de esos detalles no menos importantes, asiendo que algo que tal vez sea dicho en broma termine sonando irónico o fuera de lugar, obvio dependiendo de quien lea..... 

Fijense un detalle, si bien esta comprobado que todo aquello que se acompaña con imagenes refuerza la idea, esto lo sera en la mayor o menor medida del cada idividuo de percibir los eventos..... y en ello intervienen muy difentes factores, el conocimiento, la cultura, el ambito societario donde se desevuelve, la región del mundo donde esta etc etc...

Si yo les muestro esto







La mayoria no dudara en contestar y acertara seguramente, porque nos es familar a todos nosotros por la actividad

pero si muestro esto?





[y esto otro?


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 25, 2011)

Panda no veo la 2 y la 3


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Yo me reafirmo: "Las cosas no son mal dichas, sino mal interpretadas.
Por lo regular uno dice las cosas sin percatarse de que  la otra persona esta entendiendo otro sentido.  Hay un problema my grave cuando las personas no saben expresar sus sentimientos con las grafías o cuando las grafías confunden a las personas porque éstas no saben interpretar los signos ortográficos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 25, 2011)

el lenguaje suele ser ambiguo, hay que prender  controlr esa ambiguedad


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Panda no veo la 2 y la 3



Sp_27, ahroa se ven?


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Panda dijo:* "Y esto otro"*

Pero no aparece. Qué será?


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 25, 2011)

el primero obviamente es un transistor, el segundo parecen 2 diodos metidos en el casquillo de una bala, el tercero no se ve


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2011)

ya esta arreglado, al menos ahora yo lo veo, si no es asi diganme

colocare la 3 de nuevo a ver que sucede más este bonus






y aqui la 3


----------



## sicorax (Ene 25, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Yo me reafirmo: "Las cosas no son mal dichas, sino mal interpretadas.
> Por lo regular uno dice las cosas sin percatarse de que  la otra persona esta entendiendo otro sentido.  Hay un problema my grave cuando las personas no saben expresar sus sentimientos con las grafías o cuando las grafías confunden a las personas porque éstas no saben interpretar los signos ortográficos.



Te doy la razón. Me acuerdo de cuando mi profesor de tecnologia conto que dio clases a una chica de otro pais. Entendia bien el español pero de donde venia tenian expresiones diferentes. Cuando el profesor le dijo que si tiene algun problema con algien se lo puede decir a el y, saben que hizo ella? se enfurecio y se fue. Ella habia entendido que la habia llamado "drogadita".


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Sicorax, bienvenido a este post. Puedes exponer tus ensayos, recuerdos, y cualquier otra cosa que implique creatividad literaria.
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2011)

A eso se referia lo que hice conlas imagenes como bien dijo SP-27 el primero nadie duda que es un transistor, al segundo lo asocio con lo que conoce dos diodos en una capsula de bala, los otos dos desconciertan un poco y sin embarco los 4 son transistores, claro al no haberlos visto nunca es dificil saber de que se trata, si al menos algo similar como ocurrio con la foto 2

Era solo un ejemplo gráfico pero ocurre en todos los ordenes, de alli que en el foro se pida no utilzar regionalismos para que todos podamos entender.

En la trnasición de los tubos de vacio hacia all solid state (todo estado sólido ) ocurrina cosas como las que siguen en mi pais.

Una de las primeras cosas , de estado sólido, que se utilizo masivamente en los receptores de TV fue sin duda el 1N60 como detector, luego tras ello se reemplazo la 5U4, por rectificadores de Silicio, lo cual llevo a un ahorro considerable de materilaes, ya no hacia falta el grueso arrollamiento para el filamento de la 5U4, y al llevar lo diodos de silicio al valor pico menos arrollamiento, con lo cual el Tranformador de poder era más barato, no hacia falta ni el zócalo ni la propia 5U4, con lo cual mayor ahorro aún, y esto se volvio un standard, lo curioso, quizas por disponibilidad se sutilizaban los diodos BY127(son diodos rápidos) y los técnicos de la época se acostumbraron a ese color Verde y al gran tamaño de la cápsula del BY127, en la jerga pasaron a llamars "Silicones" y asi se pedian en las casas de comercio del ramo.

Con el advenimiento masivo de los semiconductores llegaron nuevos tipos y cuando les ofrecian en lugar de los BY127 por ejemplo lo 1N4007 terrible drama y discusiones.... venian técnicos quejandose amargamente porque eso que le vendieron no servia que se rompieron de una etc etc.

les ofrecian lo 1N5407 cuyo tamaño era similar al BY127 y si algo salia mal todo era por no haberle puesto los benditos BY127
Sin embargo estaban en un error, pero el uso y costumbre y el arraigamiento de las mismas producia este tipo de cosas.....

Otra similar en otro orden, estudie en un colegio de curas, y llegaron en un momnto dado unos seminaristas vendios del Perú y nos contaban por ejemplo algunos problems "de uso y costumbre" ellos para decir caradura utilizan el nombre de un molusco marino con exoesqueleto, lo cual all es común e incluso en españa es un nombre, pero aqui eso era una palabra mala y quedaba muy mal quien la utilzaba, y bueno son algunas de las cosas  que nos unen y nos diferencian igual que cuando se dice aqui toma o agarra aquello, la forma que se dice en españa esta aqui aplicado a otra actividad, de indole personal.....

e igualmente a la inversa y a veces creemos que so solo pasa en el ámbito hispano, no nada que ver, tambien ocurre en paise de idioma sajón, por ejemplo Estados Unidos e Inglaterra hay muchas diferencias hasta el punto de no entenderse como nos pasa a nosotros, y los nexos idiomáticos, ja también juegan en contra. 

breve anecdota de un profesor, estando en inglaterra reciben una invitación y traducido era ir de rigurosa corbata negra, al llegar al lugar se ayunaron de que significaba ir vestido de etiqueta....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2011)

el primero es un transistor marca motorola y   el segundo ni idea ???una antena quizas?
el tercero no se ve ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
ablando de reforzar imagen 





a festejar

PD:
     yo entendí de las formas lo de sp ,igual no tiene importancia


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Voy a hacer una aclaración, pero no se vayan a sentir aludidos, Sp,  Panda, Monarca o cualquiera que por aquí pase. Es solo en cuanto a mí atañe.

Siendo profesor de matemáticas, por razones políticas me desterraron de mi pueblo. Estuve 18 años en una apartada región selvática del Chocó esperando que la situación política se calmara, durante los cuales leí más de 5.000 libros. Eso desarrolló en mi una necesidad de escribir que se ha convertido en vicio. Tengo que escribir sobre todo lo que oiga o vea o si no mi cabeza explota. Me gusta cultivar el idioma y me exaspera la mala ortografía, no tanto lo de cambiar una “s” por una “c”, sino lo que se refiere a  no manejar la puntuación para uno poder entender el sentido de lo que lee. Si escribo florido es por lo del hábito de decir las cosas de otra manera. Por eso abrí este tema  para no mezclar  una cosa con otra y repito que no me refiero ni a Panda, ni a Monarca, ni a nadie, ni a lo que han escrito. Es solo una justificación por las cosas que escribo. Es decir, en este post se puede plasmar todo lo que resulte de descargar los dedos sobre el teclado (guardando las normas generales del foro).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2011)

estamos mal ,yo escribo muy pero muy  mal ,lo siento


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

No tiene importancia, Monarca. Lo que importa es el espacio y poder expresar cosas diferentes a los encasillados temas de otras secciones. Serás siempre bienvenido.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2011)

gracias por comprender a su majestad el rey julien ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

Una venia, your majesty


----------



## Uro (Ene 25, 2011)

“El maestro da la palabra al discípulo. El discípulo toma la palabra prestada. Y este préstamo es cómodo para aquel que no tiene nada que decir; la voz prestada del maestro reemplaza la personalidad que no posee. Más vale recitar la lección que quedarse sin voz.

El momento decisivo es aquel en que el discípulo se despide del maestro para proseguir su propio camino. Tras la amistad espiritual, el afecto y la devoción, llega el momento del alejamiento y la ruptura.

De golpe, descubre que el maestro no era toda la verdad; que no había visto todo, que no había dicho todo. El deber entonces es tomar distancias y proseguir solo”.

(Tomado de EVERETT REIMER.  La escuela ha muerto.  Barral-Corregidor Editores,  1976)


----------



## dukex (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola a todos, 

Después de leer todos los mensajes me sentí muy identificado y con la obligación de agradecer esta información tan valiosa, talvéz no valga la pena mi mensaje por que no es tan profundo  como el resto, ya que sólo es un agradecimiento.

Tambien viví una situación muy difícil la cual me hizo madurar aprendiendo a valorar lo realmente importante. Además  esa situación formó mi carácter y felicidad, ser feliz por fín sin la aceptación de los demás...

Realmente se nota que son personas con muchas experiencias de las cuales aprender!!. En un principio entré a esta página buscando algo de electronica...... ahora recibo algo diferente  e igualmente valioso para mí.

Espero poder compartir en un futuro algo más  importante y no estar como un parásito sólo recibiendo....


Cordial saludo.


----------



## Uro (Mar 10, 2011)

Leyendo por ahí en mis ratos libres, encontré unas reflexiones que dan para discutir...:

    "... Pensar no es meramente razonar. Si así fuera, tendríamos que considerar  a todo paranoico como un hombre reflexivo. No es por accidente que los términos reflexivo y sensato estén estrechamente relacionados. Chesterton observó una vez que la lógica pura era lo único que le quedaba a un demente…

Es por tanto absurdo decir que la preocupación exclusiva de la educación debería ser el desarrollo o adiestramiento de la mente… Para evitar el efecto sicológico de la idea de una facultad asociada al uso del término “mente”, prefiero utilizar el término  “inteligencia”. Inteligencia sugiere más que mero raciocinio. Sugiere habilidad para buscar pruebas, la competencia para discernir los lugares en que es probable encontrarlas y la capacidad para pesarlas juiciosamente.

El hombre inteligente sabe cuándo dejar de razonar y  comenzar a obrar; cuándo es tiempo de dejar de experimentar y de declarar los resultados que obtuvo. De él nunca se dice que ha sido educado por encima de sus aptitudes. Es cuerdo, más bien que instruido, porque conoce los usos y límites de la instrucción…”

*   HOOK, Sydney, “Educación para una nueva era”. Editorial Norma. 1ª edición, Cali, 1997.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 11, 2011)

mmmm muy interesante todo lo expuesto, sobre todo cuando nace de la necesidad de escribirlo.

Yo sé que este es en general un foro de orden técnico, aún así se han abierto espacios para referirnos a otros tópicos mas de índole social y personal... como este.

Quisiera, sin ánimo de debatir, hablarles de como me ayudó en lo personal seguir una lectura, nada técnica, en mi vida e influye en la de mi familia. Me refiero a la tan popular y común "biblia". Para mi un libro muy singular y extraordinario.

No quiero parecerles religioso pues sé bien que cada uno de ustedes ya tiene una forma de creer, así que solo les contaré que desde que la leo y estudio, he aprendido a ver la vida y a las personas de un modo muy diferente, no del modo tradicional, sino del correcto.

Quizá el que estemos siempre dejándonos llevar por nuestra forma ser, muchas veces irracional o demasiado lógica, nos haga alejarnos de ser personas más emotivas, afectuosas y más humanas. A mi me ha ayudado mucho a auto controlarme, a ser mas comprensivo y paciente tanto conmigo mismo como con los demás.

Antes tenía muchas ganas de tener un gran negocio y postular a fama y, por qué no, riquezas y un buen estilo de vida ahora lo veo como una tontera y prefiero vivir mas austeramente, a cambio comparto mas con mi familia, de hecho... MUCHO MAS 

Si, es verdad, siento que ese libro a influido positivamente en mi y está influyendo positivamente también en mi familia y los demás

Quería compartir con ustedes solo eso. Aprovecho de saludarlos y animarlos a seguir compartiendo y ayudando a los demás.


----------



## Uro (Mar 11, 2011)

Datagenius dijo:
			
		

> Si, es verdad, siento que ese libro a influido positivamente en mi y está influyendo positivamente también en mi familia y los demás


Todo libro que uno lea influye de una u otra forma en nuestro pensamiento, más cuando se lee con constancia. Un cambio aparente, no implica un cambio de fondo. Sólo ante "las pruebas de fuego" nos daremos cuenta qué tanto influye un concepto en uno. La única forma como podemos probar el oro es sometiéndolo al crisol.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 11, 2011)

debo agregar y sin aludir a nada, que como siempre suguiero que no se satanise ningun libro, pero tambien que no se santifique


----------



## Uro (Mar 11, 2011)

Existe el peligro de una nueva división en el interior de la especie humana.  Nos arriesgamos a tener, por una lado, un número bastante limitado de hombres instruidos que disponen del poder  y, por otro, el gran número de los que no disponen de instrucción  o no han recibido más que una instrucción operativa que les deja fuera de toda forma de poder. 

La humanidad está  padeciendo una nueva forma de esclavitud. Los nuevos esclavos no son desgraciados materialmente porque en un mundo tan avanzado puede haber esclavos bien alimentados, bien vestidos, bien calentados e incluso divertidos gratamente de forma estereotipada. Pero con todo siguen siendo esclavos.  Lo que les falta para ser libres es la facultad de decisión.

Este nuevo hombre no es capaz de decisiones autónomas  porque está obligado a ejercer un oficio que no le gusta, vive en un lugar que no le conviene y tiene que entregarse a diversiones que no le apetecen plenamente.


----------



## dukex (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola. La verdad no soy un hombre religioso ni tampoco ateo, no me interesa ese debate.  Al que le funciona ser religioso le respeto y felicito, si esto le funciona para crecer como persona.

Estuve leyendo algo de OSHO que siempre dá algo muy interesante, pero tampoco se debe tomar tan a pecho por que se convierte uno en un indigente que no le importa nada....; ante todo el equilibrio y siempre tomar lo mejor de cada cosa. 

dejo un texto del libro vida, amor, risa de OSHO del siguiente sitio web:
http://www.oshogulaab.com/OSHO/TEXTOS/VIDA01.htm

SER LOCO ES ESTAR CUERDO

¡El mundo ha conocido locos tan hermosos! De hecho, todos los grandes hombres del mundo han sido un poco locos, locos ante los ojos de la masa. Su locura residía en que no eran desgraciados, no sufrían de ansiedad, no temían a la muerte, no se preocupaban por trivialidades. Vivían cada momento con totalidad e intensidad, y a causa de esta totalidad e intensidad, su vida se convirtió en una hermosa flor, estaban llenos de fragancia, amor, vida y risa. Pero esto hiere a los millones de personas que te rodean. No pueden aceptar la idea de que hayas conseguido algo que ellos no lograron; intentarán de todas las formas convertirte en un miserable. Su condena no es más que un esfuerzo por hacerte infeliz, por destruir tu danza, por arrebatarte tu alegría, para que así, puedas volver al rebaño.

Uno tiene que armarse de valor, y si la gente dice que estás loco, disfruta de la idea. Diles: "Tienes razón; en este mundo, sólo la gente loca puede ser feliz y alegre. Yo he elegido la locura con alegría, felicidad, y danza; vosotros habéis elegido la cordura con infelicidad, angustia e infierno. Nuestras elecciones son diferentes. Sed cuerdos y seguid siendo miserables; dejadme solo con mi locura. No os ofendáis; yo no me siento ofendido por todos vosotros; tanta gente cuerda en el mundo y yo no me siento ofendido".

Es cuestión de muy poco tiempo... Una vez que te hayan aceptado como loco, ya no te molestarán; entonces podrás salir a plena luz con tu auténtico ser, podrás abandonar todas tus falsedades.

Toda nuestra educación crea una división en nuestra mente. Tenemos que mostrar una cara ante la sociedad—ante la masa, ante el mundo—que no es necesariamente nuestra verdadera cara; de hecho, no debe serlo. Tienes que mostrar la cara que la gente aprecia, la que gusta a la gente, la que es aceptable para ellos, para sus ideologías y sus tradiciones; y debes guardar para ti mismo tu rostro original.

Esta división se vuelve insalvable porque la mayor parte del tiempo lo pasas entre una multitud, reuniéndote con gente, relacionándote con gente; raramente estás solo. Naturalmente, la máscara se vuelve cada vez más y más parte de ti, más aún que tu propia naturaleza.

Y la sociedad crea en todo el mundo un miedo, el miedo al rechazo, el miedo a que alguien se ría de ti, el miedo a perder tu respetabilidad, el miedo al qué dirán.

Te tienes que adaptar a toda clase de gente ciega e inconsciente, no puedes ser tú mismo. Esta es nuestra tradición básica en todo el mundo, hasta ahora a nadie se le permite ser él mismo.

En el momento en que el otro está ahí, te preocupas menos de ti; lo que más te interesa es la opinión que tendrán de ti. Cuando estás solo en tu baño, te vuelves casi un niño, a veces haces caras raras frente al espejo. Pero, si de pronto te das cuenta que un niño te está mirando por el ojo de la cerradura, inmediatamente cambias. Vuelves a ser el ordinario y viejo ser que eras: serio, circunspecto, como la gente espera que seas.

Y lo más sorprendente es que tú temes a esa gente y ellos te temen a ti: todo el mundo tiene miedo de todos los demás. Nadie se permite mostrar sus sentimientos, su realidad, su autenticidad y todo el mundo quisiera hacerlo, porque seguir reprimiendo su rostro original es un acto suicida.

Tu responsabilidad es únicamente hacia tu propio ser. No vayas en contra de él, porque ir en su contra es suicidarte, es destruirte a ti mismo. ¿Y cuál es la ganancia? Incluso si la gente te respeta y cree que eres un hombre muy sobrio, respetable y honorable, todo esto no va a nutrir tu ser; no te va a dar una mayor percepción de la vida y su tremenda belleza.

Estás solo en el mundo: has venido solo al mundo, estás solo aquí y solo dejarás este mundo. Todas tus opiniones quedarán atrás; únicamente te llevarás contigo tus sentimientos originales, tus experiencias auténticas, incluso más allá de la muerte.

Ni siquiera la muerte puede quitarte tu danza, tus lágrimas de alegría, la pureza de tu soledad, tu silencio, tu serenidad, tu éxtasis. Lo que la muerte no puede quitarte es el único y verdadero tesoro. Y lo que cualquiera te puede quitar no es ningún tesoro; simplemente estás siendo engañado.

Tu única inquietud debe ser ésta: cuida y protege aquellas cualidades que puedas llevar contigo cuando la muerte destruya tu cuerpo, tu mente, porque esas cualidades serán tus únicas compañeras. Son los únicos valores reales y únicamente la gente que los alcanza, vive; sólo ellos. Los demás solamente fingen vivir.

 OSHO


----------



## Uro (Mar 16, 2011)

Aja! Duque,  , candidato al manicomio, Jajajaj. La locura es lo que nos hace libres. Los loqueros son presos de los locos que deambulan a su antojo por las espaciosa estancias de su mente, mientras que sus guardianes se ven constreñidos a un escritorio y una reja.


----------



## dukex (Mar 16, 2011)

como sabés viejo!!!!!


----------



## Uro (Mar 16, 2011)

Gajes del oficio, mi estimado Duque


----------



## Uro (Abr 8, 2011)

Este pez robot del tamaño de una foca (aproximadamente 1,5 metros) que nadará por aguas de Asturias para detectar contaminación. Si las pruebas en el puerto de Gijón tienen éxito, el equipo planea utilizarlo en ríos,lagos y mares de todo el mundo.Está equipado con sensores químicos para localizar contaminantes potencialmente peligrosos, como filtraciones de barcos o de tuberías subterráneas. Los científicos han creado hasta cinco modelos parecidos.El pez transmitirá la información a tierra utilizando tecnología wi-fi. A diferencia de otros peces robot, que necesitan controles remotos, éste podrá navegar de forma independiente sin ninguna interacción humana.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 8, 2011)

tendras la fuente de donde sacaste el dato pa saber mas?


----------



## Uro (Abr 8, 2011)

Hay más información en google (Un pez en busca de contaminación)

http://www.vistaalmar.es/content/view/591/203/

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/soci...ntaminacion/elpepusoc/20090320elpepusoc_6/Tes


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 8, 2011)

gracias               ...


----------

